# Arctic fox - color variations



## Luccistar (Dec 27, 2012)

So, for the past months I've seen a few charts showing the different colors that occur in red foxes and arctic foxes. However, the charts you might have found and looked at are *ALL either wrong or incomplete!!! * I'm just saying because many start confusing one color with another, etc.... you shouldn't trust those charts! Some even list arctic foxes morphs as being red fox morphs :roll:

and so I've decided to make some REAL, 100% trustworthy charts  :smile:

(Ps: I consulted books, including Beautiful Fur Animals and Their Color Genetics, many fur farms association websites _(some in Russian or Czech :gasp: )_ before doing these charts, and so I assure you that they have the best information).

http://luccistar.deviantart.com/art/Arctic-fox-Color-variations-chart-345078423


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good chart, but is the bottom right albino or leucistic? Looks leucistic to me


----------



## Luccistar (Dec 27, 2012)

Isn't it the same thing? :gasp:
wikipedia fooled me again!

I'll have to change that itsy bitsy tiny detail, just to make sure I don't confuse anyone!


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Luccistar said:


> Isn't it the same thing? :gasp:
> wikipedia fooled me again!
> 
> I'll have to change that itsy bitsy tiny detail, just to make sure I don't confuse anyone!


The main difference is leucistic normally have dark eyes and albinos normally have pink eyes


----------



## Luccistar (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for the specification :smile:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I couldn't figure out whether the chart was single mutant genes or combinations of mutants. Could you put in a list of single mutants? Are red fox x arctic fox hybrids fertile? If so, then classifying each gene as dominant, recessive or codominant (AKA partial dominant, incomplete dominant, semidominant, etc.) would be helpful.


----------



## Luccistar (Dec 27, 2012)

Those are all single mutants, of the ARCTIC FOX (alopex lagopus). No mix between two color mutants, just single mutants. 

Hybrids (red x arctic) are all sterile. There has never been a case of fertile hybrids. However, females do get in heat, but they just can't procreate.

I will eventually list which mutants are recessive, and which are dominant (for the arctic foxes). For the red fox mutants, I have a website (still in process of creation, not all colors and infos are listed yet) THE FRIENDLY FOX (go in ''color variations'' category). 

PS: For anyone reading this, please don't copy the text or pictures on the website listed above, took me weeks, and weeks to find the whole information AND pictures (some pictures on there are really, REALLY rare and hard to find) and I spent many time editing each one of them, and rearranging the text, so I'd appreciate if you ask before taking anything!


----------

